# CHESTER AUDI ANY DICOUNTS?



## johncoote69 (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm not a member yet - but was asking if nay discounts available off servicing etc at Chester Audi?
I'm due a 40K service and haldex etc.
8)


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

1. I assume you've seen this thread: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... .php?t=163

2. Just join the TTOC anyway (I'm sure one of the club reps would say that soon enough  )


----------

